# Audi TT mk2 with modded air vents?



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

I saw a video with an Audi RS mk2 that had swapped air condition vents from a newer model (see picture bellow) any input ?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

I have them In my TTS ,,, be prepared to spend a few hours ( 6 hour for me) grinding the vents down (Dremel) and to keep the bezel to close vent to need to cut the dashboard to make fit. And that's not all the 8v vents are shorter so won't sit in the recess air seal hole in the dash ( the air won't blow as strong through the vent) so to solve this I bought some standard A3 8p vent (exactly same design just cheaper to buy) cut the ends off and attached them to the bottom of the air vent now it will sit perfect in the seal (that's if you make the new vents the same length as the standard vents )

Hope that made sense :? sorry I have no photos of the build


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

That looks superb! could you specify wich A3 model they are from ?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Audittnumb said:


> That looks superb! could you specify wich A3 model they are from ?


Any A3 8v model between year 14-16 sline are black and rs3 are red , the facelift 16-18 don't look as good imo as in the Rs as the outer ring is red rest is black , but depends on you interior colour you have , I have black and red leather so the Rs ones fit in perfectly


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Black 8v sline vents https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-Limo ... ondition=4


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Any of the newer shape 8V vents will require work.
I perosnally went for the S3 over the RS3 as I preferred the vents appearance/pattern.
I tried slimming one down as much as was possible, but the twist function to open and close does not work with a stock dash.

My advise if doing it again, would be cut the dash first, then modify each vent to fit, if necessary












Knight-tts said:


> Not all the 8v vents are shorter so won't sit in the recess air seal hole in the dash ( the air won't blow as strong through the vent) so to solve this I bought some standard A3 8p vent (exactly same design just cheaper to buy) cut the ends off and attached them to the bottom of the air vent now it will sit perfect in the seal (that's if you make the new vents the same length as the standard vents )
> 
> Hope that made sense :? sorry I have no photos of the build


Interested to know which ones wouldn't be shorter as I'd of thought all 8v's have the same dash?
Any case..
That is a very good idea, I was going to try get some adaptors 3D printed, but this seems like alot better/easier option


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

All 8v vents are the same length it's the TT 8j A3 8p vents that are longer so that's why I had to extend the 8v vents , sorry my explanation is not very good :?


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks alot guys!


----------

